# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  "Cheers my friends, please enjoy this evening"

## HotmailDude

Hi Everyone..... This is my first post in this forum, and I would very much appreciate if a native speaking russian could record and post the above sentence. 
Thanks in advance! 
Greetings from Denmark...  ::   ::

----------


## HotmailDude

How come nobody has posted an audio clip?....  
I would really appreciate it... 
Again Thanks in advance

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Maybe they are boycotting you, because of the Mohammed drawings?   ::   
Seriosuly, I think all our audio recorders are on vacation. Please try again later.

----------


## DDT

Is Netsurfer on vacation?  
How does one make an audio anyway?  What programme is used?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

windows seems to come with "Sound Recorder"

----------


## Alware

> windows seems to come with "Sound Recorder"

 and then iTunes easily converts wav to mp3.  ::

----------


## DDT

> windows seems to come with "Sound Recorder"

 Hmmmm.... even pirated copies?

----------


## SSSS

Yep... Even pirated ones...

----------


## DDT

Oh! Thanks you guys, I just found it! ...............Now I am going to play with it.

----------


## SSSS

Just don't hurt yourself...

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Hi Everyone..... This is my first post in this forum, and I would very much appreciate if a native speaking russian could record and post the above sentence. 
> Thanks in advance! 
> Greetings from Denmark...

 What exactly would you like native speakers to record? The post? But it's in English.... do you need a translation as well? 
Is it ok by you if I record the following translation:
Ура, товарищи! Пожалуйста, наслаждайтесь вечером. 
Actually, there are loads of ways to translate your post. Mine seems kind of formal.

----------


## Chuvak

> How come nobody has posted an audio clip?....  
> I would really appreciate it... 
> Again Thanks in advance

 I would do it but i am afraid my voice trained to speak Russian would make you feel uneasy...  ::

----------


## BabaYaga

HotmailDude - I'd take up on RedS' offer - he's got a nice voice   ::    
But yes, you need a proper translation first - do you mean "cheers" as in "thank you", or "goodbye"? Or "sk

----------


## HotmailDude

Thanks alot for all of your replies..... 
I do not speak or write Russian, I

----------


## Орчун

> Maybe they are boycotting you, because of the Mohammed drawings?    
> Seriosuly, I think all our audio recorders are on vacation. Please try again later.

 
looooooooooooooooooooooool   ::

----------


## HotmailDude

ATT: ReDSanchous 
It would be great if you would record a sentence you could be able to say at dinner parties........ Not too long though, a 4-8 seconds sentence would be fantastic!! 
Again Thanks In Advance.....

----------


## basurero

C'mon we are still waiting!  ::  I wanna learn how to say this too!  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

:P My try  http://storage.unix.nov.ru/hze.mp3 
Only the first sentence is what you're asking for.  ::

----------


## tdk2fe

VT, is that your voice?  
tdk

----------


## Vincent Tailors

yes, it is

----------


## tdk2fe

You should record pimsleur cd's  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

why?

----------


## HotmailDude

Hey Vincent... Great recording... I had to slow it down a bit to get it right... 
But what is it exactly you are saying... It seems like a very long sentence! 
Thanks again.........

----------


## Vincent Tailors

*HotmailDude*,
Thanks  ::  
The first sentence was exactly "Help yourselves, comrades, and enjoy this evening". (Comrade is a formal addressing to a person in the Soviet Union, it's still quite popular though)I don't think there's an exact equivalent to the word "cheers" in Russian... We use many words for different situations.
In cyrillic "Угощайтесь, товарищи, и наслаждайтесь этим вечером". (Ugoschaytes', tovarischi, i naslajdaytes' etim vecherom). 
The other part was: "Вообще, если это будет сказано во главе стола, то там будет, ясен перец _(very coll. and dialectal for certain, for sure, sure thing)_, еда, то бишь _(archaic and colloquial "то есть")_ угощайтесь звучит абсолютно привычно и натурально, а если он просто приветствует гостей на пороге, то надо сказать "Добро пожаловать", то есть "Welcome". Вообще, "Ура" звучит как-то бредово, точнее не бредово, а убого, по-пьяному, или по социалистически. В общем вот так вот..." 
Voobsche, esli eto budet skazano vo glave stola, to tam budet, yasen peretz, eda, to bish "ugoschaytes'" zvuchit absolyutno privychno i naturalno, a esli on prosto privetstvuet gostey na poroge, to nado skazat' "Dobro pojalovat'", to est' "Welcome". Voobsche, "Ura" zvuchit kak-to bredovo, tochnee ne bredobo, a ubogo, po-pyanomu, ili po-socialisticheski. V obschem vot tak vot...

----------


## basurero

Спасибо Винсент. Ты легендарен.

----------

